# xorg-1.5 und synaptics

## Necoro

Ich habe bei meinem Freund auf dem Laptop letztens auf xorg-1.5 upgraden müssen (damit der neue intel-treiber irgendwie will ... das ist ne ganz eigene abstruse Sache mit dem). Da ich natürlich keine Lust habe, mich mit dem ganzen HAL-Gedöns rumzuschlagen, ist er mit -hal gebaut.

Nun scheint es aber Probleme mit dem Touchpad zu geben: Die mittlere Maustaste wird nicht mehr erkannt. Ein Versuch mit xev zeigt, dass externe Mäuse den validen Tasten-Code 3 liefern - während auf dem Touchpad eine 8 erkannt wird =|. 

Ein grobes googlen zeigt, dass der neue synaptics-xorg-treiber wohl mit HAL-Zeugs arbeitet - was ich ja gerade nicht will. Hat jmd eine Idee, wie man das auch andersweitig korrigiert bekommt?

Der "Mouse"-Ausschnitt aus der xorg.conf

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "Auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection
```

----------

## firefly

öhm in den ausschnitt sehe ich nicht die Verwendung des synaptics treiber  :Wink: 

----------

## Necoro

 *firefly wrote:*   

> öhm in den ausschnitt sehe ich nicht die Verwendung des synaptics treiber 

 

ich musste den bisher auch nie irgendwo angeben  :Wink:  - touchpads haben bis jetzt immer out-of-the-box funktioniert. Dachte, der nimmt sich den automatisch, wenn er den braucht  :Smile: 

----------

## misterjack

Gibts einen Grund für -hal? Läuft hier auf sämtlichen Rechnern perfekt. Übrigens gibts für touchpads x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics, hab da die 0.15.2-r2er Version im Einsatz. Kann noch einige nette Spielereien wie Scrollen  :Smile: 

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier "Touchpad0"

   Driver "synaptics"

   Option "SHMConfig" "on" #für gsynaptics oder ksynaptics

EndSection
```

----------

## firefly

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   öhm in den ausschnitt sehe ich nicht die Verwendung des synaptics treiber  
> 
> ich musste den bisher auch nie irgendwo angeben  - touchpads haben bis jetzt immer out-of-the-box funktioniert. Dachte, der nimmt sich den automatisch, wenn er den braucht 

 

nö wird er nicht da du explizit mouse als treiber angegeben hast  :Wink: 

Und jedes touchpad hat auch ein kompatibilitätsmodus in dem das touchpad sich als "normale" 2-3 Tastenmouse mit scroll funktion verhält.

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo

Hast du evtl 

```
grep INPUT_DEVICES /etc/make.conf

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard synaptics mouse"
```

versäumt zu setzen?

fr. Gruß aus NZ

----------

## Necoro

Ok - also werde ich heute abend mal versuchen, das mit dem synaptics-Treiber hinzubekommen  :Smile: 

@misterjack: Es stand "In 3 Stunden fährt mein Zug" und es musste auch noch Compiz zum laufen gebracht werden  :Smile: . Da versuche ich nicht, mit dem hal-Krust zu arbeiten, insbesondere wo es hier im Forum genug Leute gegeben hat, wo das alles net so einfach funktioniert hat  :Wink: 

----------

## Necoro

Also ...

synaptics ist eingerichtet. Doch mittlere Maustaste funktioniert immer noch nicht - auch wenn jetzt eine 5 gesendet wird anstatt einer 8 ... Jemand noch ne Idee?

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "Auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Touchpad0"

   Driver      "synaptics"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mouse2"

    Option      "Protocol" "auto-dev"

    Option      "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Touchpad0" "SendCoreEvents"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

     Option          "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection
```

```

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0008 Version=7325

N: Name="AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio1/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input7

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse2 event7 

B: EV=f

B: KEY=420 0 670000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

B: REL=3

B: ABS=1000003
```

----------

